# Decca Receiver



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Apologies in advance if this is not the correct place for this but a friend tells me that a Mk12 Decca Rx is on eBay under Nautical and Maritime. So far its reached £5 and is due to finish as 5pm today.
Just thought somebody who collects marine gear might be interested.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------

